# Evinrude 4hp idle question



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have an 89 evinrude 4hp that runs really well. My question is that when I take my hand off the tiller, it won't just sit and idle. I can litterally just watch the handle turn itself until the engine cuts off. This happens in gear or when I put it in neutral. 

If I'm running clean water through it in a bucket, I can let it run and it will idle. 

I bought some sea foam and am going to run that through it but wasn't sure if there is a way to adjust it so it will idle. 

Thanks in advance,
J.T.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Adjust your outboard with the boat in the water.
Set the rpm's with the boat tied to the dock, in forward gear.
Then adjust the throttle grip tension screw.


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Brett, you rule! 

Is the tension screw on the tiller handle itself? I've never adjusted it before and I'm still pretty new to the ouboard motor game.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I double checked a parts diagram.
No friction screw on the 4 hp.
So all you have to set is the idle rpm.
The vibrate back to idle must be a safety feature. 

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1989&hp=4&model=E4RCEC&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Tiller+Arm

here's a link to the on line service manual

http://boatinfo.no/lib/evinrude/manuals/1971-1989johnsonevinrude.html#/0


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Brett,
I read the manual (thanks for doing that btw) and found the part about tuning the screw at idle, but I don't see a tuning screw on mine. 

Here's what I've got. I did notice that the slow speed knob will come off and under the knob is essentially a screw. Should I tune that and then put the knob back on?

In the picture above I'm talking about the copper looking part. The only screw I saw was the one to the right and just below the red dot above.


----------

